# We did it - are in fashion now!



## webbie (Nov 14, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mrloganrhoades/introducing-the-hot-new-trend-among-men-lumbersexual?bffb

Amazing....


----------



## pen (Nov 14, 2014)

as it should be!  maybe..... hmm.


----------



## begreen (Nov 14, 2014)

And here's our themesong


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 15, 2014)

Lumbersexual men are ... posers!  Wear the fashion and get out there and buck, split and stack that wood


----------



## Knots (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh great - here we go.  It's gonna be just like when "grunge" was a style in the '90s.  All of a sudden they were wearing $100.00 plus flannel shirts in Manhattan and people thought I was trying to be trendy.

If it doesn't smell like two-cycle, you're a poser!


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 15, 2014)

I have to laugh at my girls - they are always stealing their Dad's insulated shirt-jackets when home.  I've offered to buy them one of their own ... "Not the same - wouldn't smell like Dad"


----------



## Dix (Nov 15, 2014)

I dunno.

A beard is not in my past, present, or future.


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 15, 2014)

LOL. I find it hilarious. Totally true! THe trend has begun..check out clothing stores: flannel galore, etc.

$100 flannel shirts.....wow.

Andrew


----------



## northwinds (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm up to 18 cords of wood, and I totally flunk Cosmo's 3  part test.  
*
"According to Cosmopolitan, lumbersexual men build their own dressers, know the secret location of wild blackberries, and have a beard that looks “long, bushy, and unkempt…”*


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Dix (Nov 15, 2014)

northwinds said:


> I'm up to 18 cords of wood, and I totally flunk Cosmo's 3  part test.
> *"According to Cosmopolitan, lumbersexual men build their own dressers, know the secret location of wild blackberries, and have a beard that looks “long, bushy, and unkempt…”*



Helen Gurley Brown is rolling in her grave!


----------



## Dix (Nov 15, 2014)

hossthehermit said:


> View attachment 144422




No thank you.

Jail bait, probably


----------



## webbie (Nov 15, 2014)

Maine Strong!

My dad had a dress factory. He hardly ever designed anything new - just took a pattern out from 10-20 years back and then made it again. It was "all new" then.

Those who are of age can remember when Rodney Dangerfield created his company with the "regular guy look".....

http://movieclips.com/PLE8-easy-money-movie-regular-guy-fashion-show/


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 15, 2014)

webbie said:


> Maine Strong!
> 
> My dad had a dress factory. He hardly ever designed anything new - just took a pattern out from 10-20 years back and then made it again. It was "all new" then....



That would be why I've kept a lot of my clothes that are a size too small ... I have three girls that like some of those vintage looks.

One dress that I have received a lot of compliments on is similar to a dress that my Gram is wearing in a pic from the 50s.

PS - I have a fondness for Buffalo Check - my Great Aunt used to come over to our bonfires when we were kids wearing her wool Buffalo Check and carrying a bottle of chilled Manhattan's to enjoy!


----------



## Retired Guy (Nov 16, 2014)

That's me except for the lumber part.


----------



## webbie (Nov 16, 2014)

Pics.......


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 17, 2014)

webbie said:


> Pics.......
> View attachment 144582


I presume that is you? Nice!!


----------



## webbie (Nov 17, 2014)

Swedishchef said:


> I presume that is you? Nice!!



At this rate it will be in fashion again when I'm 92 and I get to roll all the pics out again.


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 17, 2014)

It already IS in fashion, you just haven't seen it

Andrew


----------



## begreen (Nov 17, 2014)

Bout time this was recognized.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## webbie (Nov 18, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> View attachment 144660


Shave that mustache off, soldier!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 18, 2014)

The First Sgt. said there was another stripe waiting if I did just that. Told him I was getting short and was keeping it. Didn't think about how much more in accrued leave pay that would have been when I got out. Whoops.

First haircut I got after I got home I thought it would be nice to have it professionally trimmed for a change. The barber kept screwing up until it ended up looking like a "Hitler". Shaved it off the next morning.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 18, 2014)

No pics of me working in the woods . . . so I used my "artistic talents" to show folks what I might look like . . . if I was thin, was half Na'vi, had a beard, lived in a world with a lot of bright colors



and was a stick figure living in Alaska.


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 18, 2014)

@firefighterjake LOL


----------



## Jags (Nov 19, 2014)

Just shaved my beard off last week.  It'll be back by next week.


----------

